# Warum wirft sich NumberFormatException?



## Lilac (11. Dez 2015)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem. Meine Aufgabe ist, die Zeilen vom book.csv zu lesen und zeigen alle Bücher mit allen Werten. Ich habe den Method parseBook im bookCSVParser class geschrieben. Im Main.java wirft sich eine Nummer Format Ausnahme im String " 2015". Was ist hier los? Können Sie mir helfen, mein Fehler zu finden?


----------



## JStein52 (11. Dez 2015)

Hier drin ??

List<Book> books = BookCSVParser.parseBookChart("books.csv");

Poste doch bitte mal die komplette Exception


----------



## JStein52 (11. Dez 2015)

Hoppla, ich habe gerade gesehn bei dir ist noch ein Blank vor 2015. Das ist die Ursache !!


----------

